# 921 Software Update To Spool Today



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Was speaking this morning to Dish CSR concerning my 721, and we got to talking about the 921. He told me that L182 is scheduled to spool "TODAY". I didn't want to post this on the 921 support forum as the posting rules are pretty strict. I was surprised the update was L182. I guess they had some tweaking to do from L181. Anyway it will be interesting to see if this info is accurate. !pride


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

Tech forum said that the 721 should have a update by the 20th of May, this thursday, to get the dishhome. We will see.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

L182 should come today. I have the release notes for it, and will be posting them as soon as it spools.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

... If the release notes say "Fixed crash / reboot bug", and the new software still doesn't really fix it (!), I'm probably going to have to screen. Which will undoubtedly unnerve the people sitting in cubicles nearby.

But I'm happy that new software is coming out!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

L182 fixes a couple of things, and doesn't fix a couple of other things. I'll let you know what I know as soon as it spools.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Err, that is supposed to say "probably going to have to scream", not "screen". It's like when your brain thinks one thing, but your hands type another. I guess that's what comes from looking at a monitor screen day after day, hour after hour.

In any case, I'm somewhat used to the 921's quirks now, so I try not to get too worked up. I'll be more than happy to take any and all fixes that don't break existing functionality!


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

My 921's green light is blinking! I just hope it the new software...


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

Mine is done, L182

All we need now is the list of fixes.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Fix list posted in the 921 forum.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Mark, could tell us what is fixed or new in the your L1.83 ? Or may be some hints ?  DP44 support ?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Did I say that I was at L183 now? I don't recall that...although very likely you'll be seeing L183 very soon (not just soon)...

Can't say anything about it yet, other than it seems to resolve some of the more recent problems...(not OTA related)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm having a goofy error latley. A thin vertical stripe seems to change color (Blue in a red scene, yellow in a blue scene) about the width of audiocassette magnetic tape around 45% from the left of the screen (on a 16:9 set). Only pops up sporadically so I didn't think this was the blue line bug you guys saw previously. I'm using a 921 bought back in January, L1.82 with the DVI Outputs used in 1080i (switching to 720p doesn't make it go away). I was hoping this was a software glitch that will get fixed in the future and is not a hardware glitch that I have to send it back for.....


----------

